# My thoughts for the day......



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have reflected alot about my marriage and the years we were together before....I know we have both rewritten history, him to make it worse, me to make it better than it was. It is life, sometimes life sucks......but I know this man better than anyone on this earth, we have been best friends and lovers since the day we meet in 1995. I believe in soulmates, I believe in second chances, I believe in forever. I have not forgotten the crap his has done or said and he should not forget the hurt I have caused.....if we can find our way back to each other, it will make us stronger....I am what you call a "stander" I will not entertain the discussion of divorce , my husband has been kidnapped by pod people. BUT I WILL NOT PUT MY ENTIRE LIFE ON HOLD UNTIL HE RETURNS TO EARTH. I will go on, being happy, being the best mom, friend, employee, daughter, person I can be until he realizes what he has lost. And I will help him maintain the best relationship he possibly can with his kids until then. The only thing I will NOT do is date, because my heart belongs to someone else. But that isn't everything....I am going to try my own version of 180. Because he really does need to start feeling the consequences of his choice to leave.......I feel so sad for him, but I believe that he will come back to me someday. I have Faith, Hope and Love that we are meant to be together. 

In the meantime I will start to FIND myself again.....and enjoy life the best I can.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovingwife315 said:


> BUT I WILL NOT PUT MY ENTIRE LIFE ON HOLD UNTIL HE RETURNS TO EARTH. I will go on, being happy, being the best mom, friend, employee, daughter, person I can be until he realizes what he has lost.


Doing these things to make him realize what he has lost *IS* putting your life on hold.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

zillard said:


> Doing these things to make him realize what he has lost *IS* putting your life on hold.


Let me clarify..... I am doing those things for me and my life with my children. Regardless of if he realizes what he has lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovingwife315 said:


> Let me clarify..... I am doing those things for me and my life with my children. Regardless of if he realizes what he has lost.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For how long will you do that an not date? 1 year? 5? 20?


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

zillard said:


> For how long will you do that an not date? 1 year? 5? 20?



I don't know. I don't need just any relationship to fill a void. I will only date when I feel that my heart us free to give to someone else. It would be unfair to another person and me to just date for the hell of it. I don't need to. I love my life. And I am very lucky to have great friends and kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

